# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Σκάσιμο μπαταρίας

## leone

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Μια χρήσιμη απορία, πως καθαρίζεται μια συσκευή στην οποία "έσκασε" μια μπαταρία??? 

Για την ακρίβεια, βρήκα ένα παλιό πολύμετρο, στο οποίο η μπαταρία που είχε μέσα έσκασε (έβγαλε το χαρακτηριστικό "καφέ" χημικό)... 
Πως να το καθαρίσω; Με οινόπνευμα;

Πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι;

----------


## pet

για την επικυνδυνότητα δες

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_%28electricity%29

κοίταξε θα πω μια ιδέα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Μιας και η μπαταρία έχει αλκαλικό δείκτη πολύ 
πιθανόν να εξουδευτερώνεται με κάτι όξινο (πχ ξύδι)
τουλάχιστον ως προς το καθάρισμα

δεν κάνεις μια δοκιμή; μετά μπορεί να φεύγει 

γενικά ιόντα έχουν μέσα.. δες wiki

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να πω και εγώ μια γνώμη; Αν η μπαταρία που προκάλεσε τη διαρροή ήταν ψευδαργύρου-άνθρακα τότε σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες της παραπομπής το υλικό που διέρρευσε ήταν χλωριούχος ψευδάργυρος (σαν τη σολντερίνη ή την αλοιφή καθαρισμού των χαλκοσωλήνων στις κολλήσεις των υδραυλικών) και με πολλές άλλες απρόβλεπτες προσμίξεις. Άρα είναι άλας και δεν χρειάζεται εξουδετέρωση με όξινο ή αλκαλικό υλικό. Θα πρότεινα κάτι που να μειώνει την επιφανειακή τάση πχ απορρυπαντικό. Διάλυσε απορρυπαντικό πλυντηρίου ή πιάτων σε λίγο νερό και με το χειρότερο σφουγγάρι της μαμάς προσπάθησε να το καθαρίσεις. Μετά το σφουγγάρι θα πάει στα σκουπίδια, βέβαια! Αν η διαρροή ήταν από αλκαλική μπαταρία, τότε θα περιέχει καυστικό νάτριο που σχηματίζει άχρωμους κρυστάλλους. Αυτό είναι αλκαλικό και καυστικό και μπορείς να το εξουδετερώσεις με κάποιο οξύ πχ ξύδι και μετά να το απομακρύνεις με απορρυπαντικό. Το καφέ χρώμα όμως με παραπέμπει μάλλον σε μπαταρία ψευδαργύρου-άνθρακα οπότε πάμε μάλλον πίσω στην πρώτη περίπτωση. Ελπίζω να σε διαφώτισα και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## pet

+1   :Smile:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Αν το υγρο εχει πεσει στο κυκλωμα του πολυμετρου τοτε νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να ξαναδουλεψει σωστα αφου νομιζω οτι ειναι αλας και συνεπως αγωγιμο. Αν το πληνεις με νερο παλι θα γεμισει η πλακετα αλλατα τα οποια με την υγρασια του περιβαλοντος γινονται αγωγιμα (σε ικανο βαθμο που να μη σου δειχνει σωστες μετρησεις το πολυμετρο).

----------


## NUKE

Τα αλατα δεν ειναι αγωγιμα.Τα διαλυματα αλατων ειναι.

Το προβλημα με το νερο και τα αλατα δεν ειναι οτι βραχυκυκλωνουν επειδη ειναι αγωγιμα αλλα το οτι διαβρωνουν τους διαδρομους της πλακετας

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συμφωνώ με τον ΝUKE και επαυξάνω! Είμαι παθών και ξέρω, που λέει και ο λαός. Πρόσεξε για διαβρώσεις στο κύκλωμα του πολυμέτρου και όσο μπορείς, αποκατάστησε την τάξη εκεί μέσα αλλιώς... αγόρασε καινούριο! Για σου NUKE Φυσικέ Επιστήμονα! Ελπίζω να έχουν φύγει τώρα ο Ρεσβά... και ο Χατζηϊωά.... από εκεί μέσα (ξέρεις) αλλιώς... την πάτησες.

----------


## NUKE

Ο Ρεσβανης ειναι ακομα μεσα.Και ακουω πολλα για αυτον.Αλλα απο το χρονου αν τον εχω.Φυσικος και εσυ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι, και ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος. Αλλά έχω αποφοιτήσει εδώ και πολλά-πολλά χρόνια...

----------


## pet

και εγώ ρε παιδιά.... ρεσβανομισητής κλπ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής, ο ακατονόμαστος έστειλε το γιο του στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Χονολουλού για... σπουδές! (πες του το μ' ένα γιουκαλίλι, που είπε και ο ποιητής). Αλλά τέλος πάντων, ας μη συνεχίσουμε άλλο γιατί εκτρεπόμαστε από τους σκοπούς της ιστοσελίδας. Με επαναφέρω στην τάξη (αυτολογοκρίνομαι). Μην πιάνετε στο στόμα σας τον ακατονόμαστο, εγκυμονεί κινδύνους! Ας καθαρίσουμε τα άλατα από το πολύμετρο να δούμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Αυτο ειπα κι εγω. Τα αλατα με την υγρασια του περιβαλοντος μηπως γινουν αγωγιμα ικανα να κανουν το πολυμετρο να δειχνει λαθος μετρησεις. (υγρασια+αλας=αγωγιμο διαλυμα).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σωστός ο παίχτης!

----------


## thanos

Καθαρισε τη καλα με ΑΠΟΣΤΑΓΜΕΝΟ νερο και ενα  καθαρο πινελο μεχρι να βεβαιωθεις οτι εφυγε ΟΛΗ η βρωμα.Τιναξε και σκουπισε καλα τη πλακετα απο τα νερα και αστη να στεγνωσει για κανα δυο μερες.Αν θες να στεγνωσει γρηγοροτερα αστη να στεγνωσει καμια ωρα και μετα την περιλουζεις με μπολικο ΚΑΘΑΡΟ οινοπνευμα.Το οινοπνευμα θα παρασυρει το νερο και ετσι θα στεγνωσει πολυ γρηγοροτερα.
Πριν ριξεις οινοπνευμα βεβαιωσου οτι τα πλαστικα μερη το αντεχουν(το 99% δεν εχει προβλημα).
Αν η συσκευη εχει οθονη υγρ κρυσταλλ καλο ειναι αν γινεται να την αφαιρεσεις ή τουλαχιστον να μην τη βρεξεις.
Βεβαιωσου οτι εχει στεγνωσει πληρως πριν τη θεσεις σε λειτουργια!!

----------


## ta03

ΔΕΝ πιανεις στο στομα σου το ονομα του κ. Καθηγητη! Χεχεχε

----------


## tomhat

Τον εχετε δει τον ακατανομαστο να ανεβαινει  σενα σκαφος που εχει στο περαμα με  τα 4 στις σκαλες  για  να μην πεσει στην θαλλασα???εαν οχι χανετε  παιδια.Επισης να ακουσετε την κορη του  να  του σερνει  ενα σωρο  μπινελικια.

----------


## NUKE

Παδια, βλεπω μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι απο φυσικο.Να κανουμε καμοια συναντηση ρε παιδια στη σχολη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν πιάνω με τίποτε στο στόμα μου το όνομά του γιατί μετά δεν με ξεπλένουν 1000 πλύσεις με μείγμα αποσταγμένου νερού και βαρέως ύδατος. Ότι ο ακατονόμαστος είναι "σκαφάτος", το γνωρίζω. Επίσης, όταν ήμουν φοιτητής, είχε ένα "δούλο" που του κουβαλούσε τα όργανα για τις επιδείξεις του στο αμφιθέατρο (μιλώ για το μΑΜΦ και το ΜΑΜΦ στο παλιό κτίριο της οδού Σόλωνος). O tempora, o mores!

----------


## NOE

Αν είναι κρύσταλοι καυστικού νατρίου με ζεστό νεράκι θα φύγει και δεν θα αφήσει κατάληπα, προτέινω να μην δοκιμάσεις την μέθοδο της εξουδετέρωσης γιατί μπορέι να απελευθερωθεί κάποιο αέριο που μπορεί να είναι επικύδινο, άλωστε η εξουδετέρωση θα αφήσει πίσω της κάποιο άλας που θα αναρωτιέσαι πάλι πως να το απομακρύνεις.

----------


## chip

Αυτοί χρειάζονται κάποιον που να μην τους έχει ανάγκη...
Κάποτε ήρθε ένας καθηγητής και μου λέει...
Θανάση...να σου γνωρίσω τον Κύριο Ρεσβάνη από την Αθήνα που φτιάχνουν το τάδε.... το γνωστό υποθαλάσιο πάρκο με τους μετρητές για τα νετρίνα... Φυσικα θα τον ξέρεις μου λέει.. μπλα μπλα...
Οπότε απαντώ κι εγώ εε χαρηκα...εεε...όχι δεν τον ξέρω....
Άλαξε κάμποσα χρώματα ο Ρεσβάνης... Και μερικά ακόμα ο καθηγητής που μου τον γνώρισε... (αν και μαλλον χάρηκε...  :Very Happy:  )
Όλοι οι άλλο γύρω είχαν πάθει ΣΟΚ....

----------


## leone

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις, αλλά το πολύμετρο μας άφησε χρόνους και πλέον κατοικεί σε κάποια χωματερή.... Πάμε για άλλα.... :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

[mode_κακός=on]Απαγορεύεται να πετάμε τέτοιου είδους ηλεκτρονικά αντικείμενα σε χωματερές(κάδους) [/mode_κακός=off]

 :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα κι από 'μένα :Wink: 



> [mode_κακός=on]Απαγορεύεται να πετάμε τέτοιου είδους ηλεκτρονικά αντικείμενα σε χωματερές(κάδους) [/mode_κακός=off]...



Θα συμφωνήσω σ'αυτό. Δημιουργείται πρόβλημα (κυρίως) από τον μόλυβδο, που περιέχουν οι κολλήσεις των ηλεκτρονικών, και -σε δεύτερο λόγο- από άλλα υλικά/συστατικά των ίδιων των συσκευών (οθόνες LCD, κλπ).



> Παδια, βλεπω μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι απο φυσικο.Να κανουμε καμοια συναντηση ρε παιδια στη σχολη.



Βάλτε κι εμένα μέσα  :Smile: . Ακόμα κι αν έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός, από την παράθεση, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Να μαζευτούμε, να σηκώσουμε και κανένα μαδέρι, μήπως και δεν σωριαστεί η 'Σόλωνος'. Αυτό το εργαστήρι Φυσικής έζησε δόξες με τις 'πατέντες' μου.
   "Ισορρόπηση Γέφυρας Wheatstone, με στρατιωτικά-ανοιχτά ακουστικά στην έξοδο, στη θέση του Γαλβανόμετρου/Βολτόμετρου."
*Ζητούμενο:* Να 'πιάσεις' τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε έναν ψίθυρο από το υπερδιάστημα  :Smile:  και σε έναν πιο χαμηλό ψίθυρο, επίσης από το υπερδιάστημα  :Laughing: . Όταν ο ψίθυρος σταμάταγε, είχε ισορροπήσει η 'ανισόρροπη' γέφυρα. Κι αυτό, έπρεπε να το καταφέρεις σε χώρο (που έβλεπε στη Σόλωνος), και αργά το απόγευμα (με την κίνηση στα 'ντουζένια' της  :Laughing: ).
Τώρα... Ποιός ήταν ανισόρροπος: *1)* Ο φοβερός-πεφωτισμένος, άγνωστος εμπνευστής/σκηνοθέτης του όλου πειράματος; ή *2)* Η ταπεινή και πασίγνωστη 'Γέφυρα';
Αυτό είναι *Θέμα για Επίλυση από το Forum*! Και πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί με την προσήκουσα(δέουσα) σοβαρότητα...Παρακαλώ!!!  :Laughing: 
Γελάσαμε πολύ με το ανέκδοτο :Lol: . Όλα τα παιδιά έπαιρναν 5, στο πείραμα αυτό! Δεν μπορούσαν ούτε τα παιδιά να κάνουν δουλειά με την τρελλή φασαρία του δρόμου, ούτε κι οι 'βοηθοί' να τα 'κόψουν-κάτω από 5-', για την ίδια αιτία!
Μέχρι που έριξα -σε όλους- την ιδέα για χρήση ενός παλμογράφου (αντί για τα ακουστικά). Ήταν παραπεταμένος και κατασκονισμένος σε μιά γωνιά, ξεχασμένος κι από την ίδια του τη 'μάνα'.
Φυσικά δεν είχε δουλέψει ποτέ (ίσως σπανιότατα), κι ουσιαστικά ήταν καινούργιος.
Να δεις πώς η βαθμολογία μου στο πείραμα έγινε 9!
Κλασσικά...Δημόσια... Μετά από εμένα ξαναγύρισαν στα ακουστικά, και στο αναγκαστικά/επιεικώς  5!  :Brick wall:

----------

